# You must take care that no one sees you



## Lamb67

You must take care that no one sees you.

Cavere debes ut quisquam te videat.

Te cavere oportet...

Tibi cavendum est...

As you see, there are 3 translations for must here.

Am I correct to use' quisquam' for' no one' here ?

Thanks.


----------



## Lamb67

My own update : nemo means no one instead here.
So:
... ut nemo te videat.


----------



## Lamb67

Te cavere oportet ut nemo te videat.

Above is probably the best. Please comment thanks.


----------



## litelchau

Cave ne quisquam te videat.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me gusta la traducción de Litelchau. Perfecta.


----------



## Mezzofanti

What about just "cave ne videaris" ?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Entonces sería *caue ne ab aliquo uidearis.*


----------

